# What's your favorite dog PERSONALITY other than a Golden?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

To go along with the other thread about "What's your favorite breed other than a Golden", I couldn't think of a breed of dog I would like to have. I realized it's because I really don't know much about other breeds or their personalities. I love the Goldens because they are so loving and attached. What other breeds have the same kind of personality as a Golden, and what different personality do other breeds have?


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Alongside goldens I have always adored English Cocker Spaniels (I can't comment on the American ones temperament wise as I have never met one) and I have 5 friends with them. They truly are what the breed standard says : 'Merry Cockers' !! They are sweet natured, willing to learn and have a lust for life.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually the opposite. I like dogs that don't slobber, don't shed, don't smell, don't bark, don't like anyone other than me, are stuck up, are lazy, etc...

As you all know I like SIGHTHOUNDS...

So why do I have a Golden???

Well I can't sit around all day and eat bon bons and sleep until noon as my sighthounds would have it


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Flat Coats
Labs


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Boofy Bonbon...I deleted it for you. 

As far as personalities go...I like Labs. Also Mastiffs, I've never met one but I've heard they're like gentle giants. Back in Rome they used to baby sit their masters children. How cool is that!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So they also could watch husbands?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS did you ever see the breed profile show on some channel where the Mastiff puppies played with bowling balls? Too funny! I wouldn't let a mastiff in my house if you paid me, but they look sweet.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PS did you ever see the breed profile show on some channel where the Mastiff puppies played with bowling balls? Too funny! I wouldn't let a mastiff in my house if you paid me, but they look sweet.


I didn't see it. I know that Animal Planet has a breed profile show called "Breed all about it." I have the one on goldens in my Netflix Que. I should add the Mastiff one. I still want one...but wifey says they're too big. Whatever....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, there's always bullmastiffs!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been told that the King Cavalier Spaniels are like little Goldens.
The problem is that they have Medical issues, according to the President of my Dog Obedience Club.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

CKCs are heart disease on a leash, sadly


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

LABS!!!

I love Labs. I've had 2 and they are fantastic dogs. If you like goldens, you'll like labs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Shelties!  They have got to be the sweetest, loving, gentle dogs out there.

My friends Sheltie was awesome, she would let her hamster out with him and he (the dog) would gaurd him and make sure he didn't get into trouble somewhere.

I love Sheltie's attitudes


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Miniature Pinchers (they have no clue they're miniature, and have a kick-butt attitude), and sight hounds such as Whippets, Greyhounds and Italian Greyhounds. Love their personalities. 

I also loved our Great Pyrenees, Harley, and would love another, someday when I have more space for him/her to roam. Great Danes are sweet, but have such short life spans... very sad. Mastiffs are also cool.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Newfoundlands, of course!! LOL

Then Labs, Tollers, American Bulldog. That's what we have...and I love them all.

Also Samoyeds, Keeshonds, Great Pyrs, Berners, Leonbergers, Old English Sheepdogs.

I always loved big furry dogs. The bigger, and furrier the better. They hug great!! :lol:

Of course they present a grooming challenge...and for a furry dog, Goldens are a snap!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

With me, its the Black Lab. My first dog, Shamous was a black lab and just the best dog. I loved his personality and he was just a great dog. After that, I would have to say for me, it would be the Greyhounds. The rescue group is just down the road from here and they are just the sweetest dog.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

As far as breeds go I like most of the retrievers. I've know lots of great labs. I also have met some great newfs and Bull Mastiffs. Little dogs just don't do much for me in general but there have been exceptions. 

But breed aside and PERSONALITY the sole decider I would have to say the best personalities in dogs I have found I have found in mutts. Not the designer mutts ...I'm talks Heinz 57 dingo dogs here...the ones where you can't even begin to discern a breed : I have known some that, although not very pleasing to the eye, were some of the most devoted, sweetest and comical characters you would ever want to meet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GREAT PYRENEES!!! I have had two of them, and they just have a way of touching your soul but they are not a breed for everyone. 

I decided to get a Golden, because a Golden is better suited as a playmate for my children. My Great Pyrenees only retrieved twice, and decided that was enough for him. And only COMES when he feels like it.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> With me, its the Black Lab. My first dog, Shamous was a black lab and just the best dog. I loved his personality and he was just a great dog. After that, I would have to say for me, it would be the Greyhounds. The rescue group is just down the road from here and they are just the sweetest dog.


I agree with you Donna. I've never owned a greyhound but met quite a few and they are just so sweet and gentle. They are also couch potatoes LOL


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> As far as breeds go I like most of the retrievers. I've know lots of great labs. I also have met some great newfs and Bull Mastiffs. Little dogs just don't do much for me in general but there have been exceptions.
> 
> But breed aside and PERSONALITY the sole decider I would have to say the best personalities in dogs I have found I have found in mutts. Not the designer mutts ...I'm talks Heinz 57 dingo dogs here...the ones where you can't even begin to discern a breed : I have known some that, although not very pleasing to the eye, were some of the most devoted, sweetest and comical characters you would ever want to meet.


Ditto on that!!


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would have to say Maltese. I have a little Maltese mix and she is the sweetest little dog. Very loyal and loving and always ready to cuddle. I am also a member of the maltese forum and the hear many stories of the love these little dogs offer.


----------



## Casen&Me (May 10, 2007)

I know i've said this before. But collies are a lot like goldens. Both are very smart and great with children.


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

A Scottie.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> But breed aside and PERSONALITY the sole decider I would have to say the best personalities in dogs I have found I have found in mutts. Not the designer mutts ...I'm talks Heinz 57 dingo dogs here...the ones where you can't even begin to discern a breed : I have known some that, although not very pleasing to the eye, were some of the most devoted, sweetest and comical characters you would ever want to meet.


That is so true. My friend's mutt is the sweetest, most stable, loving and sensitive dog. You don't even have to raise your voice, just look at him mad/disapprovingly, and he gets it right away. Love that dog!

We got Z cos my cousin has 2 GRs (used to have 5, three went to the rainbow bridge recently), and they are the most affectionate and attached dogs. But Z is nothing like that, she is very independent, she does not like to be hugged, crowded and pet all the time. She is like the cat I used to have, she needs her personal space. But we still love her to bits.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I like the demure personality of the Whippet...

I like the super intense personality of the working Border Collie...

I like the personality of a good NSDTR b/c to me, they're the perfect blend of a Golden and a Border Collie...

-S


----------

